
Ask HN: Are we close to a saturation point for coding bootcamps? - burritofanatic
I see daily ads&#x2F;emails for programs now guaranteeing to make you a software engineer (as opposed to just a Rails web developer) - programs with names I no longer recognize. What is the future of this industry, and will there be consolidation?
======
nostrademons
Coding bootcamps are not a scalable market the way software products
themselves are - the number of customers you can serve is limited by the
number of trained instructors you have, along with strong geographic barriers.
There's no reason to believe it'll be a winner-take-all market. Perhaps a
strong brand could emerge that starts to dominate, but even then there's
likely room for differentiation in individual learning styles.

I suspect the eventual structure of the coding bootcamp industry will be
similar to therapists, tutoring centers, preschools, martial arts studios, or
maybe small colleges. A number of local businesses, each of which serves a
geographic region, with wide variety in quality and teacher/student fit. The
whole industry might collapse if all the software that needs to get written is
already written, but that probably has at least a generation or two to run.

------
kls
Personally I see them as a signal of the end of the bubble cycle. At the end
of each bubble there have been these type of 2 weeks and you can make a
killing courses. At the end of the .com crash we had 2 week Macromedia Flash
courses where graduates where expected to make 90-100k walking out the door.
In my experience these courses are a market signal and are temporal.

